# SDO, PDO und LMT (CanOpen)



## Bobbybau91 (18 September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss einen Schneider IcLA N065 über CANopen ansteuern. Dazu habe ich folgende Fragen:

Die Betriebsart des Motors muss ich mit SDO statt PDO transferieren, worin besteht da der unterschied? Kann ich statt SDO auch PDO verwenden?
Die Bausrate und Bus-Adresse werden über LMT übertragen. Was ist das und womit kann ich das parametrieren?


Gruß Bob


----------



## excelite (21 September 2015)

Kannst du alles hier nachlesen PDO/SDO:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/CANopen


Jedes Gerät versteht grundsätzlich SDO nach dem Einschalten. Durch SDO kannst du die PDO parametrieren. Entweder die PDO Konfiguration wird durch die SPS per SDO runtergeschrieben und anschließend der BUS initialisiert, oder das Gerät wird so eingestellt, dass es die PDO Parametrierung speichert nach dem Ausschalten. Meistens läuft das aber über den Master bei jedem Neustart. 

Du kannst alle Objekte per SDO lesen und schreiben (natürlich nur wenn diese grundsätzlich dies ermöglichen, die Istposition kann man normalerweise nicht schreiben als Beispiel). Deine Betriebsart solltest du also per SDO schreiben können. 

Wenn dein Motor nach dem DS402 Protokoll arbeitet sollte die Betriebsart unter Objekt 6060 und 6061 zu finden sein. Ersteres ist das zu schreibende Objekt "Modes of Operation" und das zweite "Modes of Operation Display" also die Rückmeldung.
Lies dir dazu die DS402 Doku durch (nur wenn dein Motor das unterstützt).

Zur zweiten Frage: LMT sagt mir gar nix. Hier ab Seite 60 steht auch nicht viel:
http://berger-positec.at/files/produkthandbuch_icla_n065_manual__v200_de.pdf

Grüße


----------

